# What (if any) dryer do you use?



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, too funny!! 
I wish I could have gotten a real dryer shipped to me up here. The price was almost as much as the dryer! I settled on a new shop vac and use the blower setting. Not perfect but works quite well.
Good luck in your search.
Jules


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I got this








METROVAC Air Force Commander Two-Speed Pet Dryer, Blue - Chewy.com


Buy MetroVac Air Force Commander Two-Speed Pet Dryer, Blue at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Rukie has a very thick coat and I slightly wish I had gotten a more powerful one but that seemed like enough money to put into a dog hair dryer at the time. If you're getting a second dog it might be worth it to have more power.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I use a metro as my 'need to carry in suitcase' dryer but I don't like it to use in real life. It's just small. 
I have a K9III, a K9II, and two Double K Challengair. those are my dog show dryers, they're light and powerful. The K9's are my 'at home' dryers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ This should be fine. I know of a few people who got this dryer for casual grooming at home for their dogs. If you have just 1 dog that you are bathing/drying - it's not as important to get a super expensive dryer.

Quite personally - when you have a dryer that never leaves home, and you still spent over $200 for it for 3-5 baths a year with your dog - that's a little silly. 

Variable vs 2 speed = it's up to you I guess. I have a CC Kool Dry that I take to dog shows and I basically only use low settings for young dogs that I'm getting used to the dryer.

Don't forget if you are using a dryer - you should invest in a grooming table as well. Means you don't have to chase your dog around the house with what for all extensive purposes sounds like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I own the Metro 4hp model as well..Had it over 4 yrs and the CS is great if you need it.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Megora said:


> View attachment 878145
> 
> 
> ^^^ This should be fine. I know of a few people who got this dryer for casual grooming at home for their dogs. If you have just 1 dog that you are bathing/drying - it's not as important to get a super expensive dryer.
> ...


I have this one with 3 goldens that swim daily. I use it EVERY SINGLE DAY and it's lasted for three years so far. I got the purple one on sale from Chewy for around $99, apparently people didn't love the purple color choice and I could care less. I love it!

I have to admit that with now having 3 and Cruz having a thicker coat like Dukes I am questioning getting a little more powerful one just so I can get them completely dry faster.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Having asked for general input/opinions, any specific opinions on either of these? I'm especially curious about opinions on necessity of the heat settings (some of my Google-foo indicates that dog's skin is much more sensitive to heat, so "cooler is better").

They're all made by Xpower, but...

_*this one has control over temperature*_
_*this one doesn't have control over temperature*_
_*this one has two, double-brush motors*_
I'm curious about the temperature control, because much of my Google-foo leads me to believe that dog's skin is much more sensitive to heat, so simply using a dryer that blows air heated only by the motor is preferable over anything that actually heats the air.

The one with double motors interests me mostly because it is the "entry level" into the double-brush motors, which are supposedly quieter than the first two I've listed (which, are supposedly quieter than most everything else).

Thanks!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I also have a purple Flying One Flying Pig dryer and I really like it for my purposes. It has infinite flow/velocity control, but only has 3 temperature settings: no heat, low heat, high heat. I have only ever used the low heat (and that sparingly) because heat can dry out a coat quickly. Honestly though, my avoidance of using heat has more to do with me than the dogs: those hoses get HOT!

Anyway, the Flying Pig serves my needs of blow drying dogs outside at home in nice weather. Otherwise, I usually borrow my friends' dryers when I'm at a show. I would really like to buy a Chris Christensen Kool Dry or Kool Dry Xtreme for shows/home, but they aren't cheap. If I had more dogs, I would find a way to buy a K9III variable speed, no question.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

look on CL and offer up- I got my second K9 (the II) on CL for $100 and it was essentially brand new.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I picked up the K9 Fluffer on a black friday sale like 8 years ago for around $250 (which is still pricey imo) and looks like it retails for around $320 note. And love it. No heat but the motor will warm the air it blows after a bit (not hot, just not cold, ya know?). Variable speed which is what I loved about the HV when I groomed at a shop. 

K9 Fluffer Dryer™ 

Most of the handlers who show have a K9 III (two motors, two speeds) but that is for blowing like 10 dogs out a day. LOL. I have a friend who uses the Kool Dry and loves it. Which looks like it's about $350 rn. This one looks like it's variable speed as well and no heat. 





Chris Christensen


Dog show enthusiasts and professional groomers all over the world rely on us to provide high quality tools, shampoos and styling aids to achieve coat perfection every time. With innovative new products being released year-round. there is sure to be a product to help you achieve your desired...




www.chrissystems.com





I agree that if you get a dryer, it's a good idea to get a table. I got a table from amazon I think (it folds for easy storage) and we upgraded the arm to one that goes down the whole table and anchors at two points with multiple eye hooks to attach the grooming noose. Makes it easier when you are flipping the dog to do the other side.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

We've had this Metro Air Force Commander for years an it served us for three Goldens! They still cost $199.00


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the Metro Air Force Commander also. It lasted all through Luke's life and is still going for Logan. I ended up getting a grooming table for Logan, so may upgrade my dryer if the Air Force Commander stops working.


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

We have two goldens and I couldn't imagine NOT having a K9 dryer. I have the K9 II and can’t recommend it enough. Only issues we have is the sound (loud) and the original hose decoupled from the retainer so I had to order a replacement. You get the benefit of also blowing out shedding undercoat with a high velocity dryer.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

I tend to, at times, over-complicate things. In this spirit, I am curious as to why no one uses an XPower product. One of the things that interests me is the "low noise" claim, along with the dual-motor and variable flow. But, I'm always suspicious when something "sounds good", but no one is using it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SoCalEngr said:


> I tend to, at times, over-complicate things. In this spirit, I am curious as to why no one uses an XPower product. One of the things that interests me is the "low noise" claim, along with the dual-motor and variable flow. But, I'm always suspicious when something "sounds good", but no one is using it.


Probably because people use what other people use. 

Looking that dryer up - I see it's like $199 on Amazon and appears to have positive reviews... so go for it?


----------

